

Unbundling: AOL, Facebook and LinkedIn - dshankar
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2013/9/21/atomisation-and-bundling

======
dangoldin
LinkedIn has gotten worse and worse for me. As he says, the most basic
features are poorly executed and I have such a distaste to use it whenever I
get any notification from them since I know they screwed something up with the
execution.

A fun anecdote - I had a recruiter for LinkedIn reach out to me via Quora
whereas almost every other recruiter does it via LinkedIn. Not even eating
their own dog food.

------
dasil003
Historically I've been a fan of LinkedIn. But one example of something that's
started to bother lately are the endorsements. Most of my endorsements come
from people who don't even know what the words mean. If they're going to offer
this fine-grained endorsements then they should be meaningful, but they're not
because they just spam out prompts to get users to endorse each other. This
creates almost infinite inflation in the real value of endorsements, which of
course doesn't matter one whit to LinkedIn because they own the printing
press, rather it is just a cheap engagement driver for them.

